# Cohiba (D.R.) Robusto Cigar Review - Overrated



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Starts on the bitter side and doesn't mellow out enough for my taste. Not worth the retail price.

Read the full review here: Cohiba (D.R.) Robusto Cigar Review - Overrated


----------

